# Analog / Digital / HD



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

Is there some way to specify which channels to record certain show from when they air simultaneously on different channels?

I suppose this would apply to Wish Lists mostly.

For example, I wan't WL for say a particular show/movie, but only wan't the one that is HD. My wife wants the channels left on because the local affiliate has different daytime programming than the network.


----------



## jvother (Nov 25, 2006)

One of the options when doing a wish list, at least on my TiVo Series3 which probably would be the same with TiVo HD, is to select "HD" as one of the categories. "HD" is the first category listed, and you can select multiple categories.


----------



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

jvother said:


> One of the options when doing a wish list, at least on my TiVo Series3 which probably would be the same with TiVo HD, is to select "HD" as one of the categories. "HD" is the first category listed, and you can select multiple categories.


I can add that.

It'll come up "ugly" in the Now Playing list, though.


----------



## Christian Dad (Oct 27, 2005)

OK... here's the alternate.

My wife likes HGTV and Animal Planet shows so I've set up a wish list for her called "<wife's name> Shows" and used the improved filter features to catch several names regardless of channel. One show, Dog Whisperer, comes on the National Geographic Channel (NGCHD), so sometimes it records in HD... kinda a a waste of space.

So, other search filters allow for 'parenthesis' or 'minus', but the Category does not.

If category would allow for negation, I could record those shows in anything BUT HD.

*** this same logic could be used for Search By Title as well.


----------

